# Shipping all ya stuff - costs?????



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!!!

Good news for us, GO MATILDA have said we are a good case to go on a state sponsor.....can't believe it, the dream is getting closer! Anyway, does anyone have any idea how much it is to ship all your stuff over, any estimates appreciated. To be honest I don't think we would take alot with us, mostly kids toys and clothes, I would probably leave alot of my furniture!!

Thanks Everyone

Debbie x


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Debbie,
I,ve been googleing tansport companies for prices and quotes.
To ship the conents of a three bedroom house from Ireland to Brisbane generally works out at about 5000euro.
That basically covers the cost of a 20foot container.
If you are only shipping a few crates they will quote you on part loads.
It generally goes on the square footage of your gear which will be packed in tea chests.
Just google ''international Movers'' and it will throw up plenty of options.
The moving companies are very good about getting back to you both on the phone and by e-mail.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

For us it cost about 6,000 pounds for a 40ft container (we brought the Mustang over) and that was from London to Melbourne. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Kaz, my goodness that's a lot of shipping money!!! I had a number of around £2,000 in my head for shippings and that's with a lot of toys etc.

Just out of curiosity do you still have the Mustang?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Just out of curiosity do you still have the Mustang?


Like I said that was for a 40 ft container since although we weren't bringing over a lot of stuff from the house we still couldn't fit that in a 20ft container with the Mustang since that car alone of 16ft long. Yes we still have the Mustang but it's not in the road yet. It needed a little work doing it when we brought it over but 
we had no idea that it would need some other things too. We just have a small electrical issue to sort out and then it has to go through it's inspection. 

We never had time to enjoy the Mustang in the UK so the idea is that here will we have more free time and so more time to enjoy the car. It's a 1971 Mustang so we didn't have to pay loads of tax bringing it in. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi Kaz, my goodness that's a lot of shipping money!!! I had a number of around £2,000 in my head for shippings and that's with a lot of toys etc.
> 
> Just out of curiosity do you still have the Mustang?


Hiya,
We have been quoted £1050 with PSS. That is for half a dozen tea chest boxes, 2 adult bikes, golf clubs, battery powered trike. We originally said we would take our bed but aren't going to bother. The quote is for up to 160 cubic feet and they come and pack everything and then unpack at the other end. We did get a few quotes a bit cheaper but then I read on another forum about someone who used a company that was not a BAR member and they were having trouble getting there stuff released in Oz as that end were claiming that the UK company still owed them money so I thought it best to go with one that was a member. PSS have been very helpful whenever I have called or emailed them.


----------



## knoydart (Sep 21, 2007)

We have had 3 quotes this week from Monifieth, Scotland to Brisbane
Crown Relocation £4500
Doree Bonner £3600
Local Removal £3300
for 4 bed house full contents minus wardrobes.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi knoydart, very expensive isn't it. We wouldn't be taking as much as that, probably in the same region as cmallon, so we are expecting a cost of about £2,000.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As Claire mentioned just make sure that whoever you go with has all the correct memberships and that you take out insurance. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

We moved over to melbourne a few months ago. We had a 3 bed semi.

We had 3 companies come to give us quotes and they varied quite a bit.

Crown was £5,900 for a 40 foot container
PSS was £4,200 for 20 foot container
Doree Bonner was £3,700 for a 20 foot container

We used Letton Percival for marine insurance (half what the shipping companies were quoting) - I think it was 1.6% of total insured value of container as opposed to over 3% from shipping companies.

Now being in Melbourne, I'm glad we shipped most things over. I've yet to find a decent furniture shop!! Also, it's nice to have your stuff around you that you're familiar with - you can then get new stuff at your leisure. 

Your first few weeks when you land are hectic to say the least so the last thing you want to do (apart from sorting out a rental / centrelink / medicare / buying a car / transferring driving licence) is to go out and buy heaps of stuff as well. It's a hassle you could do without.

Mind you, I know some who have shipped practically nothing and it's worked for them....

Also, you've got to weigh up if you've got the money to buy all new stuff..it's not cheap.

Oh and when you do get to the stage of shipping: clean, clean and clean again. Everything has to be spotless.

Dolly


----------



## von (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Dolly,
How much notice did you have to give for getting stuff shipped over? Do or can they sort out about storage if you dont want to unpack on arrival?
Hope you are enjoying Melbourne. We have just got state sponsorship through and waiting to see how next stage goes for the final go ahead. We are heading to Geelong if all goes to plan.
Von


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Von,

Generally speaking the sooner you can get the shippers booked, the better. Some companies are very busy and may not be able to ship on the dates you want. I know of families that have booked their shipper 6 months in advance (or even longer). They are flexible though so if you don't have a firm date as yet but know roughly when you'll be leaving, they'll 'pencil' you in and then you confirm when you have confirmed dates.

Storage can be provided but check how much they will charge as it varies between the companies.

You'll LOVE Geelong. You won't be far from gorgeous places like Ocean Grove, Torquay, Jan Juc and of course, The Twelve Apostles (a little bit further!).

Just found this website that you might find interesting: Geelong Australia - Settlement Information

Good luck

Dolly


----------



## von (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Dolly. We are hoping this next stage will go through a lot faster than the state sponsorship did, as we got stuck in the backlog of applications! I just know that when things come through it will be manic!
Thanks so much for all the useful info you have given.
Von


----------

